

On the absurd advertisements for "Windows 7 parties" - unalone
http://log.valhallaisland.com/post/194962900

======
icey
These parties seem ripe for subversion...

"I went to a Windows 7 launch party and the host kept going on about how great
Windows 7 is. About 30 minutes in, he started showing videos of Furry porn and
his wife came in wearing a rabbit suit with the crotch cut out of it. I don't
know what MSFT is trying to tell us, but I'm a little creeped out."

